# New to fertility treatment...PCOS and male factor...



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!  

Just thought I would say hello, and introduce myself, my name is Janice and I'm kind of new to all this.

I'm 26 and have been ttc with my partner for a year and a half now. I have PCOS and found out a few months ago that my partner has an average sperm count (20mil per ml) but very low motility (11%) and very low morphology (2%) so things seem pretty bad at the moment! And it feels like we are never going to be able to have a baby 

I was just hoping to talk to some ladies in similar situations, and get some advice really! We've made all the normal changes, vitamins for my partner, he's also given up drinking and smoking. Not that he drank or smoked much!

From my research, I'm guessing IVF with ICSI is our best bet? We've been looking into The London Fertility Centre for treatment, if anyone has any experience with them? 

Any responses would be amazing!

Thank you! 

Jan.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi french818

Welcome to FF, you'll find loads of support here everyone is amazing 

As you can see from my signature I have pcos and my partner has non obstructive azoospermia which means there is no sperm in the ejaculate out only option was ICSI and we are currently waiting to see if it has worked.

You mentioned that you have made some changes has he done another sample after 3 months of these changes? The reasons I ask is that sperm tissues change every 3 months so may be some improvement. Are/have u been taking metformin/clomid these are generally explored first before being referred for ivf treatment.

I'm not at London but I'm sure you will 'meet' someone soon that is...there are regional forums one of the moderators will be along soon with all the relevant links.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask and we'll do out best to help xx


----------



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you for your reply! 

My partner will be going for another semen analysis over the next few weeks. And I have not tried clomid yet, to be honest the NHS seem to take so long that I was hoping to be able to go to a clinic privately and kind of skip that part, as it seems pretty useless if my partner has such low motility and morphology. Or is it not really possible to do this?

Jan.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Yes ofcourse you can go straight to ivf/ICSI if your going private, I would recommend you get as many investigations done on Nhs first though ie bloods/SA and maybe a lap and dye? Which will save you some pennies unless of course this isn't an issue =)

You could phone some clinics to find out what tests they do first as all clinics differ they should be able to give you approx costs aswell

I wish you all the very best for the future xx


----------



## trying2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Jan
We're in a similar situation to you, polycystic ovaries and DH with low sperm morphology and motility (add in endometriosis and that's us). Just spent the past 18 months going though NHS invetigations and will be having IVF in May/June (privately). I know its really REALLY hard waiting for everything but I would recommend do what you can on the NHS first. You don't want to pay for IVFISCI and then find out there was another problem that you didn't know about. Also, we've just started writing the first cheques for privte IVF and the costs really start to mount up. 

I know it feels like it's never going to happen....but it will. I'm having a good day today and so can be positive   Personally I would just like to know when so I can stop worrying about it constantly and be a bit happier for everyone else with babies!
Good luck with everything
Helen x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Jan!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven´t been in the same position (we have been marked down as unexplained), but I can give you some links that I think might help you, either now or in the future.

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

London ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have had several ICSI's due to the same issues as you can see from my profile and i am now 21 weeks pregnant as long as you are with a good clinic you have a good chance of becoming pregnant i definitely recommend ARGC.


----------

